# 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold (for boost)



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold*

Started this today for a Turbo Rabbit Project we are working on. Thought some of you may like to see some Fifteen52 fab work for the beloved 5 cylinders! Finishing it up tomorrow, will post some completed pictures ASAP








Enjoy!
-Shawn-
Waterjet cut head flange, cut/ovaled runners, and plenum








Plenum plate drilled for runners








Runners complete
















Plenum side








Flange side








And some teasers of the head it will be mating too, Ferrea valvetrain and all!
























And some teasers of the bottom end



























_Modified by [email protected] at 10:56 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold ([email protected])*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold (gonyofam3)*

wow this could be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold ([email protected])*

we need more details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

More details when the car is up and running!








We have a few impatient ones in the MK5 forum thread, added a few pics from progress this morning. Runners internally welded, cleaned up with a grinding burr and plenum on


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_More details when the car is up and running!










boooo!!!!!!








when will this be?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

UGGGHHHHHH i love how much is going to be done with the 2.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

nice work i love the 2.5 some times i wish i would have built that rather convert a 2L FSI to an EFI car. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see somebody else venturing outside the box with us.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see somebody else venturing outside the box with us.

when are you going to show yours?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
when are you going to show yours?!










when's it's finished.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
when's it's finished.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

If anyone needs a cold weather tester...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

<3


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooooh! SRI choices, this makes me happy in so many ways.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

FML, i need money!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for no further updates or pics on Friday. Spent most of the day making a few different kind of injector bungs from some raw billet. Finally came up with ones I liked which brings us to the fuel rail and injector bungs completed! Now ready for the TB flange and some boost!








Rail, 550cc injectors, and injector bungs made here in house from a piece of billet aluminum
















Almost there!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cool man, was there an issue getting the injector bungs closer the head/flange due to ovalizing the runners or is the placemnet by design?
Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ injector bungs made here in house from a piece of billet aluminum


are these going to available?


_Modified by undercoverdubber at 10:09 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_cool man, was there an issue getting the injector bungs closer the head/flange due to ovalizing the runners or is the placemnet by design?
Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are these going to available?


Moving the rail down the runners towards the head causes interference with the cam position sensor. They are as close to the head as possible without hitting the harness plug. The only other solution would be a smaller fuel rail or a CNC'd head flange that incorporates injector bungs into it. Even going the CNC'd head flange route would most likely require a stock or smaller than used here rail, not an option we were considering for cost as well as fuel supply.
Just an FYI, here's a CNC'd head flange we used for the intake manifold on the turbo MCoupe we did a few months back, the flange alone was $600, makes it a bit hard to be competitive in pricing the manifold as a whole when just a flange for it consumes that much!








Completed in the car


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Moving the rail down the runners towards the head causes interference with the cam position sensor. They are as close to the head as possible without hitting the harness plug. The only other solution would be a smaller fuel rail or a CNC'd head flange that incorporates injector bungs into it. Even going the CNC'd head flange route would most likely require a stock or smaller than used here rail, not an option we were considering for cost as well as fuel supply. 

I see, makes sense

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just an FYI, here's a CNC'd head flange we used for the intake manifold on the turbo MCoupe we did a few months back, the flange alone was $600, 

Ya when I was looking for an intake flange the best quote I got was 350 w/a 6 week lead time. Thankfully I stumbled across and epic deal from EJ on a flange.










_Modified by undercoverdubber at 11:31 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold ([email protected])*

Nice project
check your PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifteen52 2.5l Short Runner Intake Manifold (INA)*

That is one pretty BMW


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Love the boosted Z3 M Coupe.


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

this makes me feel funny in my pants


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I like.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

im looking to buy a intake manifold wanna sell me one


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_im looking to buy a intake manifold wanna sell me one

Get in line


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Everything for the 2.5l has just been one big waiting game








Im about ready to move on to something that "has a aftermarket"










_Modified by darkstar869 at 3:27 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (darkstar869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkstar869* »_Everything for the 2.5l has just been one big waiting game









The wait just got a little longer. Shawn was in a bad accident last night and has a broken shoulder to show for it


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The wait just got a little longer. Shawn was in a bad accident last night and has a broken shoulder to show for it










Oh NO ! ! !
Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help; and tell Shawn we are thinking about him..........


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:11 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, thanks.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sorry to hear


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

wow, sorry man! hope he's better fast!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_wow, sorry man! hope he's better fast!

x2


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thygreyt)*

damn moped


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the love. Last weekend definitely wasn't one I'd like to remember!








I am extremely fortunate to be here with just a single broken shoulder and my GF that was in the passenger side that kissed the tree is for sure a mircale that she walked away with only a fractured pelvis. An ambulance ride for me, a helicopter ride for the GF, and 30k+ worth of medical bills later I can officially say I had the most expensive Valentine's Day weekend I ever car to have! Luckly the car I was in took a beating for us and gave it her all to keep us safe and alive with minimal injury. I am just starting to get back into the shop for a few hours a day and with very limited use of my right arm I for the first time in my life have to accept any and all help my good friends and family can offer. On a positive note, in the next few days I have a few things I have to jump back on the TIG for, if anyone is in need of an intake manifold please contact me at the shop, 941-378-9064 I'm sure we can manage to fab a few in the coming weeks


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

momentary setback, keep your chin up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by undercoverdubber at 9:11 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i called half hour to late... i want one


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill be coming down to daytona for bike week. idk how far daytona is from the shop but if i can get there ill put in some hours on the tig to help out if needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_i called half hour to late... i want one

Sorry I missed you. Got your number in the PM, we'll talk first thing Monday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

get better dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally received the Level 10 torque converter for our 2.5 project. It was quickly installed, tranny reconnected, and was dropped in the car. Got the intercooler mounted and the piping done today, figured I'd bump the thread with some 2.5 eye candy


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shawn, is the battery out for the build or did you relocate???
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Ooh la la...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Looks GREAT guys.....
I know an evil TWIN that would like to come visit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I know an evil TWIN that would like to come visit









Dood!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

have you tried fitting the bumper?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_have you tried fitting the bumper? 

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what core are you running? and in the 1st pic of this page, there is a hose coming out of the piping right behind the coolant tank... whats that for? 
sorry for the questions








amazing work, guys!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
and in the 1st pic of this page, there is a hose coming out of the piping right behind the coolant tank... whats that for? 


the ribbed one to the left?
if so thats a wire harness loom


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Very Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
what core are you running? and in the 1st pic of this page, there is a hose coming out of the piping right behind the coolant tank... whats that for? 
sorry for the questions








amazing work, guys! 

Garrett 600hp core, the bumper clears the core itself with plenty of room to spare. There will be some trimming required on the backside of the outer openings to clear the pipes however nothing major or unappealing from the front of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did you drive it before the TQ converter upgrade?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

nope, this one...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_nope, this one...








I am looking at it on my iPhone, but that looks like the coolant return to me...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

correct


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_did you drive it before the TQ converter upgrade?

I drove the car in NA form without it, not with the turbo setup.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I drove the car in NA form without it, not with the turbo setup.

damn, wanted to see if there was a noticeable gain. I have not seen any problems with my stock converter, but other people claim they have.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_correct

why is there a coolant line coming out of turbo piping


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

its not.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

go look at your car and see...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

funny angle i guess...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

correct...its not...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
why is there a coolant line coming out of turbo piping









As said, it's not going into the charge pipe, it wraps down around it and connects to a hardline that runs down the back side of the head.
On another note, had a few other jobs for the day but got the IC piping all TIG'd and ready to move on with the next part of the build
Piping in the car with head lights removed so you can see the full path


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a worth while build. In to see finished product.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

make me one ill buy it right now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crxtrixxx* »_make me one ill buy it right now

We can add you to the list (we've sold three this week alone







).


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We can add you to the list (we've sold three this week alone







).
Shh... It was a secret


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Trust me, your crazy configuration is a secret


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Trust me, your crazy configuration is a secret








Apparently not if you know!!!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

any chance of producing the IC piping? and rough estimate on our price?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_any chance of producing the IC piping? and rough estimate on our price? 

We can arrange something if you would like. Would you be starting with a C2 base turbo setup? If I copy the piping from this project it will be made to fit without AC and without the windshield washer resevoir FYI. Shoot me an email or call me at the shop and we can talk about what we may be able to do


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We can arrange something if you would like. Would you be starting with a C2 base turbo setup? If I copy the piping from this project it will be made to fit without AC and without the windshield washer resevoir FYI. Shoot me an email or call me at the shop and we can talk about what we may be able to do









ouch, didnt realize that. i could do with a windshield washer reservoir relocation or getting a smaller tank but not with doing away with the AC. How "in the way" is the reservoir tank? and is it possible to run this sort of piping without ditching the AC?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
ouch, didnt realize that. i could do with a windshield washer reservoir relocation or getting a smaller tank but not with doing away with the AC. How "in the way" is the reservoir tank? and is it possible to run this sort of piping without ditching the AC? 

The resevoir is surely in the way, the IC pipe runs right through the middle of where it would normally be. You can work around the AC lines however it adds a few more obstacles. Most likely to get a 2.5" pipe up top clearing the A/C lines you would have to remove the pneumatic hood strut


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The resevoir is surely in the way, the IC pipe runs right through the middle of where it would normally be. You can work around the AC lines however it adds a few more obstacles. Most likely to get a 2.5" pipe up top clearing the A/C lines you would have to remove the pneumatic hood strut

would that affect production costs or performance?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
would that affect production costs or performance? 

Being that everything we do is one off, I would need a car with the appropriate hardware to fab off of AKA without a car with the components the piping is needed for, I am unable to do so unfortunately


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ for the first time in my life have to accept any and all help my good friends and family can offer. 

Hey Shawn, hope your feeling better, I sent you a pp donation mid Feb but it has gone unclaimed and think its about to bounce back. I also tried sending you an email, but no responce. Im sure you prolly had lot of other thing going on at the time.
Anyway its there if you want or need, peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Hey Shawn, hope your feeling better, I sent you a pp donation mid Feb but it has gone unclaimed and think its about to bounce back. I also tried sending you an email, but no responce. Im sure you prolly had lot of other thing going on at the time.
Anyway its there if you want or need, peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I appreciate the love, just sent you a PM


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

i like aftermarket aluminum parts my engine does too


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Finally received the Level 10 torque converter for our 2.5 project. It was quickly installed, tranny reconnected, and was dropped in the car. Got the intercooler mounted and the piping done today, figured I'd bump the thread with some 2.5 eye candy


revival question....

is this car, by any chance, kyle's?

bacause every indication says so...

the torque converter, the bottom end, internals, the runners, the custom turbo, the white wabbit ... and the fact that you guys had it for 10 months down in sarasota..! lol....

so.. i dunno.. just wondering.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Was just searching for intake manis and came accross this. What every happened with this? Ever make it to production?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

twoteks said:


> Was just searching for intake manis and came accross this. What every happened with this? Ever make it to production?


nope, it didnt make it into production, so it became a 1 off job.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> nope, it didnt make it into production, so it became a 1 off job.


2-off, actually


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is very nice work! Respect!
I wonder what air intake you are going to use and where it will be fitted.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I love you, fifteen52. 

Please make me a 3.2 SRI. :heart:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 2-off, actually


This is effing unreal


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pm'd op hoping you can shed some light. keep thinking/searching for me! 

Officially stoked on your work!


----------

